# Solved: Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage



## doughmanNZ

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

i'm having the exact same prob experienced by 'flagranny' i.e. i cannot accesss certain web pages, specifically login pages. i get to the website i'm looking for, but as soon as i try to login i get the above msg. my modem is fine, connection is fine, i can use my laptop with the same connection & have no trouble accessing the web pages i go to - including login pages...? i can navigate around a website from its homepage no prob but as soon as i try logging in i get the above msg...? crazy man! 

the only other unusual thing going on is that on startup i get a Windows Defender error msg saying 'Application failed to initialise: 0x800106ba. A problem caused this program's service to stop. To start the service, restart your computer, or search Help & Support for how to start a service manually.' i've done all that to no avail, H & S gave me zero, restarting is getting tedious now.


----------



## cybertech

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## doughmanNZ

hi & thanks for attending to my prob. here is my logfile:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:07:50 p.m., on 13/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\K-litePro\k-litepro.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!7
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.qmb.co.nz
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3AF4DACE-36ED-42EF-9DFC-ADC34DA30CFF} (PatchInstaller.Installer) - file://D:\content\include\XPPatchInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/15ac5b3bf92097158402/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B78B13A-6E99-4588-8EAB-C2399B202022} (iVocalize Web Conference 4 Setup) - http://webcast.mysynergyroom.com/iv4.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: CA ISafe (CAISafe) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/15ac5b3b...p/RdxIE601.cab

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

You have multiple anti-virus programs running, which will cause trouble. Uninstall all but one of them.


----------



## doughmanNZ

hi again & thanks for the above! did what you said & clicked "fix checked" no prob. also uninstalled AVG antivirus, Windows Defender & Spybot S & Destroy. now running Avast & Ad-Aware SE only - is that ok? re-started & checked if i could login to my online banking site - still no dice!! ran HJT & got this logfile for you:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:16:06 p.m., on 14/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!7
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.qmb.co.nz
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3AF4DACE-36ED-42EF-9DFC-ADC34DA30CFF} (PatchInstaller.Installer) - file://D:\content\include\XPPatchInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6B78B13A-6E99-4588-8EAB-C2399B202022} (iVocalize Web Conference 4 Setup) - http://webcast.mysynergyroom.com/iv4.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: CA ISafe (CAISafe) - Computer Associates International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\isafe.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

any idea's? thanks for your help - i'm desperate....


----------



## cybertech

You still have Avast4 and CA ISafe antivirus products running.

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Files Created Within* group click *30 days*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*

Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Click the Format menu and make sure that Wordwrap is not checked. If it is then click on it to uncheck it.

Please post the resulting log here *as an attachment*.


----------



## doughmanNZ

thanks again, done.


----------



## cybertech

Start WinPFind3U. Copy/Paste the information in the quotebox below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the *Run Fix* button.


> [Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
> < Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\
> YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06 - CodeBase = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab
> YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> Java Plug-in 1.5.0_09 - CodeBase = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_09-windows-i586.cab
> YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> Java Plug-in 1.5.0_10 - CodeBase = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_10-windows-i586.cab
> YN -> {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> Java Plug-in 1.5.0_11 - CodeBase = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_11-windows-i586.cab
> [Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
> NY -> TEMP.EXE -> %SystemRoot%\TEMP.EXE
> [Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
> NY -> TEMP.EXE -> %SystemRoot%\TEMP.EXE
> [File String Scan - Non-Microsoft Only]
> NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %SystemRoot%\TEMP.EXE


The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. CLick the *Ok* button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new WinPFind3u scan.

I will review the information when it comes back in.


----------



## doughmanNZ

[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
not found.
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\npjpi150_06.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} complete!
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
not found.
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0009-ABCDEFFEDCBA} complete!
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
not found.
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\npjpi150_10.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0010-ABCDEFFEDCBA} complete!
Starting removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA}
not found.
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\npjpi150_11.dll moved successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} deleted successfully.
Removal of ActiveX control {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} complete!
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP.EXE moved successfully.
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
File C:\WINDOWS\TEMP.EXE not found!
[File String Scan - Non-Microsoft Only]
File C:\WINDOWS\TEMP.EXE not found!
< End of log >
Created on 06/15/2007 13:01:14

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

p.s. i cannot find CA ISafe program to delete it - did a search on hdd for it & looked in 'add or remove programs' but still couldn't find it...? any suggestions on how to uninstall this software?


----------



## cybertech

ISafe is part of Zone Alarm Security Suite. Are you sure you want to remove that one?


----------



## doughmanNZ

...? you suggested earlier that i run only one anti virus prog, so i tried to delete all but Avast....? should i have kept Zone Alarm?


----------



## cybertech

I would have said Avast (to remove) because you pay for Zone Alarm, right?


----------



## doughmanNZ

thanks. how are we going on the original prob? did the last 2 logs reveal anything?


----------



## cybertech

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune. 
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*
 
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program. 
Under *Main* choose: *Select All* 
Click the *Empty Selected* button. 

Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## doughmanNZ

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/18/2007 at 01:20 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3256
Trace Rules Database Version: 1267

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:05:59

Memory items scanned : 437
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5511
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 50976
File threats detected : 1

Adware.180solutions/Search Assistant
C:\Program Files\MediaGateway

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:38:19 p.m., on 18/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.xtramsn.co.nz/0SEENNZ/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!7
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.qmb.co.nz
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3AF4DACE-36ED-42EF-9DFC-ADC34DA30CFF} (PatchInstaller.Installer) - file://D:\content\include\XPPatchInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6B78B13A-6E99-4588-8EAB-C2399B202022} (iVocalize Web Conference 4 Setup) - http://webcast.mysynergyroom.com/iv4.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe


----------



## cybertech

How is it running now? Any problems?


----------



## doughmanNZ

still no dice - still cannot access log in page for online banking & some other sites...?


----------



## cybertech

Go to Tools, Internet Options, Advanced tab, click Restore Defaults.

Delete any cookies associated with the site(s). Try the site again and accept the new cookie.


----------



## doughmanNZ

done - 'restore advanced settings' - still no dice... i have another option on Tools, Internet Options, Advanced tab = 'reset' (Reset Internet Explorer settings. Delete all temp files, disable browser add-on's, & resets all the changed settings. You should only use this if your browser is in an unusable state.) Should i give that a try or not? Cheers.


----------



## cybertech

I would try it! It seems "unusable" to me!


----------



## doughmanNZ

nah...that's a big step for me mate!! i'm scared sh--less of doing something like that!! any other suggestions? thanks.


----------



## doughmanNZ

i followed some of the MS Help & Support advice & 're-Registered Internet Explorer DLLs', which seems to have worked for me - thank God - i was on the point of system restore (which i hate...). many thanks for all your help!!


----------



## cybertech

You can remove all of the tools I requested you to download and/or folders associated with them now.

SUPERAntiSpyware is a trial version so you can keep that until the trial is over and then uninstall.

Set a new system restore point.

Here are some additional links for you to check out to help you with your computer security.

Secunia software inspector & update checker

Good free tools and advice on how to tighten your security settings.

Security Help Tools


----------

